# Tanglewood Resort - Hawley, PA



## codon (Feb 4, 2010)

My family and I will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit in the 200 section of the Lake View & Forest Hill Resort at Tanglewood.  Can anyone tell me about the resort, the unit and how close it is to the lake and pool?  Also can you tell me of things to do in the area for kids and where to eat.  Thanks.


----------



## codon (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone stayed here recently?


----------



## urple2 (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't been to the poconos in years and recently had to cancel a reservation at Tanglewood.

I did find their website full of information that may offer some help until someone comes along with more info for you.

http://www.tanglwoodresorts.com/home.html


----------



## EAM (Apr 13, 2010)

*How to get a refurbished unit via RCI*

Is there anyway to be sure of getting a refurbished unit via an RCI exchange?

And which units have washers and dryers?


----------



## codon (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone stayed here recently?  We are staying in a 2 bedroom unit in the 200 section of the Lake View & Forest Hill Resort. Where are the units in relation to the lake and pools?  What's good to do nearby for kids?


----------



## theduffster (Jun 8, 2010)

The web site that urple2 referred to back in Feb. sure makes the resort look very nice.  It looks like kids of all ages could have lots of fun!


----------



## abc31 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Have  you stayed here yet?*

What did  you think?


----------



## codon (Jul 15, 2010)

No I haven't gone yet.  We go in August.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  I'd love to hear about your stay when you get back.  I'm thinking of booking it for Christmas.


----------



## cerralee (Jul 15, 2010)

My husband works in Hawley and recently we passed the resort on our way to a wedding.  You haveto cross a very busy Highway to get to the lake and the part of the lake directly in front of the resort looks to be mostly marina.  That section of the lake  gets pretty busy during the summer months.


----------



## LC06468 (Dec 26, 2010)

Codon - how was your trip? Looking at this as a possibility for this coming summer.... with 2 teens and a tween. Would love to hear what you thought of Tanglwood and the surrounding area.  Thanks!


----------



## BM243923 (Dec 26, 2010)

We have booked an exchange for this August 2011.  Would really like some feedback on what the resort is like.


----------



## planman (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tanglwood Resorts*

I own two timeshars in the Lakeview area and they are great, right across from the water, tennis in rear, outdoor pool and kids clubhouse nextdoor. 

You also have rights to use the paupackhills golf and country club, the indoor health club and the beach around the lake, lots of great things to do for the kids.  

Keep in mind this is not a 5 star luxury hotel,  its a  nice size, upto date kitchen, bath, 1 or two bedrooms and living room.   2 bedrooms have new whirlpools and some have fireplaces. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LC06468 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, good information and a big help.


----------

